# Header choices



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I have read alot of threads on headers. To start off I already have a slp cat back and don't plan on doing any major power adders I am just after sound. With that said I will be doing all my own work. This car is a budget build and a daily driver. 
My first choice is shorties with catless mids or long tubes. Now at first I wanted the slp long tubes because they had high flow cats so I wouldn't have to worry about throwing a o2 code, but then I stumbled across obx. I know they are copies but for half the price... And ppl that actually have then haven't posted any complaints or problems that I've found. So I have narrowed my choice to obx long tubes or obx shorties and pick up some catless mids. 
Now I have read that the obx cats are just fakes that are just resonators, so does anyone that have them, can you tell me did you trip the o2 code?
Obviously the shorties would be the easier option for install, and would retain the stock locations for all o2 so I wouldn't have to find extensions. 
I know that if I get shorties with catless that will turn my cel for 02, so my next question is are there any handheld tuners like the diablo that will shut these sensors off? Nothing I can find states if any of them are capable of this or not. There is no one in my area that knows much about tuning that's why I'm just going with a handheld, and the low level of mods.
Sound wise, what would the difference in shorties and catless mids vs long tubes be?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I have OBX shorties on car with stock cats and cat back exhaust. Install was not difficult and fit was very good. If your goal is appearance and exhaust sound without a tune, these headers are a very good choice. The SLP Diablosport tuner is the only handheld tuner that can turn off rear O2 sensors. I am going F/I route, long tube headers, no cats and full tune this spring. LT header install is much more involved however, tune needed, etc, greater HP gain will be had. That said, I have a pair of OBX shorties I am listing tomorrow, used about 8 months. Let me know.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I sent you a message, thanks


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I bought the shorties from sw, got them installed today. Super easy install, looks great and sounds great! Only issue I ran into was before I started the install I went to spray the bolts with pb blaster and found that the back bolt on the passenger side of the manifold was gone. Removed the manifold and found that it was broke off flits with the head. I don't think the manifolds had ever been off bc the collector bolts were rusted and broke coming off. It didn't have a exhaust leak before and no signs of carbon around the head so I re assembled with the headers and its not leaking, at least not yet lol. My friend that helped is a ford mechanic and he said that's commin on fords for the bolts to just break, from heat cycles and poor quality bolts. I think the only real fix would be removing the head and having a machine shop get the bolt out. I guess I'll just run it untill it starts leaking, who knows it could have been like that for years...


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you ever heard of easy outs? Might be able to get it out that way. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

yes I considered using an easy out, but there isnt much room to get to that bolt while the head is on the engine. to use an easy out, you would have to drill a hole in the bolt and then wrench in the easy out which is basically a reverse threaded bit that grabs the bolt right?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

hey does SLP tuner delet the rear O2 sensor on 05-06, or is it only on 04 models?

i heard that HP tuners can not delete the O2 on the 05-06, only on 04.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

HP tuners can delete. Only certain models of the Diablo can.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

I didnt read very well. The back bolt may be a little difficult with space. But yes that is basically what an easy out is.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mddrummer911 said:


> yes I considered using an easy out, but there isnt much room to get to that bolt while the head is on the engine. to use an easy out, you would have to drill a hole in the bolt and then wrench in the easy out which is basically a reverse threaded bit that grabs the bolt right?


When drilling out the bolt you may be able to use an angle drill with a left handed drill bit. I've seen them come out just using the left handed bit.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

:agree Were there is a will there is a way


----------

